# HCG levels, please!!!!



## mbg81

HI ladies! I know you are probably tired of hearing this question but can you be so kind and take a moment to give me your advice. My HCG level at 20 days post ovulation (14dp6dt) were 2169. Seven days later beta was 15,865. I know that beta is not very accurate at predicting how many babies. But what do you think? My ultrasound is not for another two weeks. There are days that I feel very pregnant and I'm only 6 weeks.


----------



## Blue12

my hcg at 17 dpo was 858. and at 20 dpo was 1520 - so it hadn't even doubled in the right timing - and I had twins. And there were others in my ivf group who had higher hcg levels who had singles. so its so hard to know. But I did feel more pregnant the second time but I think it is due to the body having been pregnant before. Everyone I know looked pregnant sooner and also were more uncomfortable sooner.


----------



## ariel01

Congrats, mbg!

My numbers were
13 dpo: 113
17 dpo: 508
24 dpo: 5039

I agree with Blue, hcg levels and symptoms can be very different for everyone. The waiting to know for sure is hard - let us know what you find out!!


----------



## mbg81

Thank you ladies!! I will definitely give an update :)


----------



## SarahC14

I am wondering about this too! At 23 DPO my HCG was 7,423. I am really hoping for twins! My scan is in two days, but in the meantime I would love to know what you all think about that number.


----------



## ariel01

Congrats Sarah!! It's so hard to tell just from hcg numbers whether it might be a singleton or multiples. I browsed the betabase website a ton before my scans (it has a ton of info on hcg levels by dpo and by singleton, twins, triplets, etc.). Ultimately only the scans will tell you - glad yours is just around the corner. Let us know!

mbg81 - any updates?


----------



## mbg81

Update: According to multiple websites, my HCG indicated twins but after having my ultrasound, only one sac with one sweet baby was seen :)


----------



## mbg81

How did your scan go sarah?


----------



## ariel01

Congrats mb!!


----------



## hiddenmystic

My beta at 15dp 5dt was 2097, but after my scan yesterday (5 weeks 5 days), I found out that I'll be having triplets (one pair of identical and one fraternal).


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hello,

Congrats on your pregnancy!

I am pregnant with twins from a FET :)

My HCG levels were:

9dp5dt - 626
12dp5dt - 2,303
16dp5dt - 11,888

Good luck and wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

All the best xx


----------



## BJJARKJ

I found out a few days ago I am having twins! My first beta was only 109 (2 days before AF was due), 5 days later was 2000, and 6 days later 14,000. Have not repeated since but saw 2 heartbeats on Monday!


----------



## hilz_85

I'm dying to know too!! But here's my problem, I haven't had a period in two years!! On Feb 10 Ijhad a neg hcg at my annual appt, on Feb 12 another negative home test. (Sensitivity 25).THEN..

Feb 15 Strong BFP! Labs drawn at 5 pm: HCG 167. (My guess, based on the negative tests, is that I was probably 12 dpo) 

Feb 17 at 9am, 451! So it tripled in a day and a half.

I would LOVE to have twins!!


----------

